# Aktuelle BezugsQuelle für leichte 20 Zoll Reifen



## Rolf (3. März 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer BezugsQuelle für leichte 20 Zoll Reifen. Letztes Jahr habe ich noch bei Cycle-Aix Schwalbe Mow Joe Reifen günstig bekommen, aber leider gibt es dort keine mehr  

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen guten Tipp hätte


----------



## hakenschlag (3. März 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Schwalbe-...alt-B990-/370877368599?_trksid=p2054897.l4276


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (3. März 2014)

Danke !

Letztes Jahr waren die noch billiger...


----------



## hakenschlag (4. März 2014)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=39480;page=3;menu=1000,2,103,202;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Grad bei kania.com für 19 euro das Stück gesehen.


----------



## Rolf (6. März 2014)

Danke 

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer-20/Ersatzmantel-Schwalbe-MowJoe-20x1-85.html


----------



## sandtreter (7. März 2014)

und hier der shredda in günstig:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-shredda-evo-pacestar-20-x-1,50-71497/wg_id-8225

edit: ach der war schon oben...sorry


----------

